# what now johan



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Apparently Johan rejected a 5 yr 100 million dollar deal. What Now? If he isn't traded soon we are not going to get anything for him.

Should Johan be kept in anticipation of 1 more good year for the twins? Or should they take what they can get for them now?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where did you see that at??? I had heard something was happening today, but I thought it would be a trade. The Twins made that offer????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I heard that the twins told everyone out there that if they wanted Johan they needed to bring the best deal to the table asap. Then i heard that the mets and boston were still in the running.

But who knows.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They want him gone or to sign a deal by the end of the week.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Off the espn website......take a look.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3220115


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

They need to deal him now and get what they can. There is no way you can justify spending $25 million a year on a pitcher. That's insane considering he only factors into about 30 games. They need to spread that money out to other areas, 3rd base and center field for starters along with a power hitting DH. I wish they would have signed Hunter and traded Santana.

What about Nathan? Is he going to be traded too? I have not heard much on him.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The Star & Tribune just reported that the Twins traded Santana to the Mets!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Should have taken the yankees deal in my opinion, this just does not cut it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The only beacon of hope that Johan will stay is that the Mets have to reach a deal with him. They have 48-72 hours to reach that deal.

But one thing the twins have done for years is trade good players for prospects.....Look at AJ, Milton, Knoblauch. All of these trades helped them win the past 8 years. Then don't forget the Frank V trade that helped lead them to the 1991 world series.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

.......or the most dominant pitcher in baseball for a "5 tool" player who batted .232 a pitcher coming off tommy johns and a 2 unproven's one of which dominated A ball with a 4-3 record.......whoopeeee


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree.......I want him to stay because with him leading the rotation it would take pressure off of everyone else.

But like I said trading some top names in the past have done pretty well for the twins.

I am trying to look for a positive. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Agreed Chuck. The twins aren't even my #1 squad, but I just think this is a bunk trade. When you have "the" best pitcher in baseball you have to at least get something that is proven in return.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Agreed Chuck. The twins aren't even my #1 squad, but I just think this is a bunk trade. When you have "the" best pitcher in baseball you have to at least get something that is proven in return.


How can you get someone proven if they are't offered????

No one knows what the offers really were.All the reports were guesses.I'm not disappointed in what the Twins did.....what I am disappointed in is that Santana refused to stay here and supposedly turned down a 5 year $100 Million offer.....Good riddance.He didn't want to stay here and other teams knew that,so they could low ball their offers.At least we won't see him every year in another team's uniform.

No one will know how this works out for a few years.I remember hating the trade of Cy Young winner Frankie Viola for a bunch of guys no one heard of.....Or Knoblock,or Perzinski,or Milton.All those trades led to anopther world series.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Johan gone. That jsut goes to show that he was after the money.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3220894


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn't have gone to a worse team. :eyeroll: Oh well, time for my Bravos to step it up and take your guys' frustrations out on him now.

Sadly enough, he will rack up multiple Cy Young's in the NL especially pitching behind a big run-producing team like the Mutts.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd say this is the worst offer of the 3 teams involved. Yanks offered Hughs, and the Sox offered Ellsbury

I think the best trade offered was from Boston, Ellsbury had a dynamite rook season last year, and he obviously can't follow up last year, but I think him batting .300 hitting 30 dongs 100 rbi's. Twins blew it on this trade.

We'll see how the younger guys work out in this, but I only see 1 and possibly 2 of the 4 being worthy players. The other 2 won't see the field.

but cmon, Phil Hughs/Melky Cabrera or Jon Lester/Jacob Ellsbury

no no, we take the Mets deal. it's crap

Tator

The other best scenereo is Johan Santana taking a deal with the Twins because he's true to the team he started with, and it's not ALL about "show me the money" 20 million per year is a lot of coin, heck, I'd take half that.....but that's me...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

If the Twins would've/could've got Fernando Martinez it would be a different story. They did have to make a deal while they could and I know they didn't want him in the AL, but I most definitely agree w/ you and all the other baseball insiders out there for that matter.

Not giving up his top prospect for the best pitcher in baseball was very smooth on Omar Minaya's part. :x


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Basically the Twins accepted the best deal they could get.From what I saw the Yankees backed out of it at the end and when they did.....the Red Sox did also.The only deal left on the table was the Mets offer.When Santana told the Twins to get it over with one way or the other.....they were left with no choice other than to decide if they should take 4 minor league players or 2 draft choices next year.

At least they got some good prospects......better than what they will get for losing Hunter.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> No one knows what the offers really were.


In this post you say that nobody knows what the offers were and now you know that this was the best offer that was available?



> Basically the Twins accepted the best deal they could get.


I agree, nobody knows what the actual offers were...but how can you think this was the best offer they could get. The twins didn't even get their best prospect. I guess I'll give it 5 years and see how it pans out, but I have a feeling this will go down as another one of those MN trades that ends up having everyone say what could have been.[/quote]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Basically because the way it sounds is that the Yankees pulled out and with them no longer in it.....the Red Sox lost interest also.So AT THIS TIME this was probably the best offer left.But we really don't know what the final offers were or if there really were any other than the Mets.

Smith probably made a mistake by not accepting the Yanks or Red Sox offers in December when the bidding was going at a frenzied pace.Either of their packages were probably better than what they got now.But we won't really know that for a couple years.

I blame Santana the most.....the Twins had to deal him when Santana told them to get it over with by yesterday and not wait any longer or he would nix the deal and play out his last year.

So I think it was a take it or leave offer by the Mets,who lowballed it because they were willing to wait until the end of this season and sign him while giving up no players.

Santana did not want to be here. Not even matching Zito's contract would have made him happy. He was going to be gone one way or another. He was a clubhouse cancer at the end of the season as he was sulking often. He was unhappy.Especially when his buddy Silva left. Santana wanted to pitch in a big market like NY with it's strong Spanish speaking community.So the Twins got what they could.

The thing is......they weren't going to contend for a playoff spot even with Santana.They now have a big stockpile of young pitchers who will be the future of the team.Remember.....Santana was at one time a discarded Rule 5 player.They really wound up trading 1 year of the best pitcher in baseball for 4 good young prospects.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I get to wake up this morning, turn on ESPN....and the first thing I see is a 5 minute segment on how the Twins got shafted.

Pohlad is worth 3.1 billion dollars - but we continue to play ball with our farm system and don't pay for more. What did we expect?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know everyone is ****** that santana is gone, but we were never going to sign him.

Ask yourself this, How many pitchers have we devloped in our farm system? Alot. We will come up with something. If, and i know its a big if, liriano can return to his normal self we still have a top of the rotation guy, we still have a sold #2 with baker and a #3 with boof and alot young potential. We get carlos gomez who is potential 5 tool player. He is supposed to be faster than jose reyes and has a cannon for an arm Guerra hits 95 already with a change to go with it.

Yes you can't lose the best pitcher in baseball and not get hurt by it. I was at the realization that they were not going to resign him though and getting 2 guys with potential through the roof is better than nothing.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

another thought. does gueirrer get a shot at being a #4 starter this year?? I know he spot started in the past, but does he get his real shot this year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Love the avatar Norm.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Supposedly settled for a deal for $137.5MM for six years with a $7MM signing bonus added to Santana's 2008 salary. The total deal is worth $150.75MM

No way the Twins were going to pay him or anyone else that.Good riddance. :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree ken. its unbelievable :eyeroll:


----------

